# Persimmon Bread



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Persimmon bread

Ingredients 

1 cup persimmon pulp 
2 cups flour 
1/2 tsp. baking soda 
1/2 tsp. salt 
2 tsp. baking powder 
1 tsp. cinnamon 
1/2 tsp. nutmeg 
1/2 cup milk 
1 cup sugar 
2 eggs 
1/4 cup butter or margarine 
1 cup chopped walnuts, (optional) 

Method 

Sift together the dry ingredients. Mix together the persimmon pulp, milk, eggs, and sugar. Add the flour mixture and the margarine. Mix until well-blended. Stir in chopped nuts. Pour batter into a well-greased 9 x 5 x 3 inch loaf pan and bake at 350° for 45 minutes.


----------

